# English Bulldogs?



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

OMG, I love these dogs. I just saw one at Tractor Supply the other day, he was so beautiful! My son wants one in the worst way. I don't know what it's like to live with one, but the owners of the one I saw were VERY happy.

Not at all like a golden, of course. I've actually met 3 in person, none of them were crazy with the greetings or overly interested in me. All were calm, but friendly.

If your daughter does get one, please get some pictures and share! They are just the cutest pups. LOL, okay, now I'm drooling : Here's one I met at the lake last summer -- this one actually liked the water and liked Daisy too!


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Here's a pic of the little guy. I'm hoping that he and Cocasse will be great friends. I'm trying to find an English Bulldog forum now for her to use. He already looks overweight! LOL


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

Aww he is adorable!!! Hopeefully him and Cocasse will get along!


----------



## Selli-Belle (Jan 28, 2009)

I don't think I would let them swim.....I think they sink!


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Oh Oh Oh !!!! LOLOLOL ... ohhhh, this one is adorable !! He's exquisite, the best one I've seen yet! OMG, I think I want one LOL

I've heard they do have health issues, like any breed, so good to be aware of those - a forum is a great idea. I know they don't handle heat very well, so if your daughter lives in a warm climate, I hope they have AC.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

The one I saw at the lake, the one posted here, did fine in shallow water -- and he was definitely swimming


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

When I first saw his pic I did say for a quick second "but, he isn't a golden!!!!" Now I know I am a serious golden convert!!!! LOL

I have always loved EB's and always wanted one but they were were/are so expensive and all of our pets have been rescues.

My daughter tells me that he doesn't bark, is a big chewer but falls asleep mid chew and gets tired out just walking to the curb. I can't wait to meet him, kiss him and hug him tight.

My SIL is a photographer so I expect some great photos coming. The above pic was taken on my daughter's cell phone.


----------



## xSLZx (Jul 25, 2010)

Aww. They're so cute...especially as puppies.


----------



## IowaGold (Nov 3, 2009)

Jo Ellen said:


> I've heard they do have health issues, like any breed, so good to be aware of those - a forum is a great idea.


Oh, NOT like *any* breed! Make sure she keeps a large emergency medical fund.

They are cute, especially as puppies and most of them have pretty temperaments. But maybe they are typically so good at the vet because we see them so much!


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

OMG...he's adorable!!! l love bulldogs. If, for some reason, I couldn't have a Golden, I would get a bulldog. The lady who owns the gym I go to has an english bulldog crossed with a boxer (but he looks all bulldog) and I just love him.....his name is Cruz. Whenever he's there and I come in, he gets all excited (as excited as a bulldog gets) and runs to me because I fuss over him and always keep treats in my gym bag. 

Please post more pics of the little guy when you can!!!!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

IowaGold said:


> Oh, NOT like *any* breed! Make sure she keeps a large emergency medical fund.
> 
> They are cute, especially as puppies and most of them have pretty temperaments. But maybe they are typically so good at the vet because we see them so much!


Perhaps a good insurance policy is in order. He's adorable!!!!


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Penny & Maggie's Mom said:


> Perhaps a good insurance policy is in order. He's adorable!!!!


 
I was thinking the same thing. I am trying to restrain myself from giving too much "advice". I've learned so much from being on this forum and will eventually pass it all on. I'm having a harder time finding a good EB forum.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

There was an English bulldog named Jackson who lived up the street from us in California. He was a sweet guy who always wanted to play with Tia. But I hear they snore something awful!


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

At the bottom of the page, there's a link to a BulldogBreeds.com, which is from the same people who run this forum. =) What is your grandpuppy's name?? He's so cute!


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

IowaGold said:


> Oh, NOT like *any* breed! Make sure she keeps a large emergency medical fund.
> 
> They are cute, especially as puppies and most of them have pretty temperaments. But maybe they are typically so good at the vet because we see them so much!


Uh oh :uhoh:


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

He's so cute-isn't this the breed that has the natural instict for riding a Skate Board?


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

I seem to recall an episode with the Dog Whisperer and a bulldog that involved a skateboard ?? I do remember Cesar said this was one of the most stubborn and difficult to train dogs he'd ever encountered .... but maybe that was just this particular bulldog. It was a really funny episode, kind of like Mr. Rogers and the tent :bowl:


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Just got a call the the pup is coming over for a visit - yippee!!!!. 

I hope Cocasse does ok with him. Will make the meet in the back yard. Am furiously picking up everything from the floor.

The pup does not have a name yet. Any suggestions?


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Bully? LOL

Oh, I am so jealous. I would love to have an english bulldog come for a visit. I'm sure Cocasse and "Bully" will play very well together.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> He's so cute-isn't this the breed that has the natural instict for riding a Skate Board?


 
OMG... this reminded me. There's some guy touring the country doing just that with his bulldog. He was on our local morning show. Really neat.


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

My fiance wants a bulldog and he wants to name him Bentley. I think it's a very dignified name for a bulldog. lol


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Here's Tillman the skateboarding bulldog. 



 (sure wish I was at this CA beach!)


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

I was just going to post about Tillman.

If I ever had a EB I would have named him Winston with Churchill as a middle name - not very original, I know, but there you have it.


----------



## sameli102 (Aug 23, 2009)

How about "T-Bone"


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Enzos_Mom said:


> At the bottom of the page, there's a link to a BulldogBreeds.com, which is from the same people who run this forum. =) What is your grandpuppy's name?? He's so cute!


Thanks for pointing that out - never noticed this before in all the months I've been here.


----------

